# Sticky  Directory of Support and Therapy Groups by State and Country



## Drew

Social Anxiety and Social Phobia Support Groups


----------



## solasum

Spectacular. None near me.


----------



## chrismic

Looking for support groups in the state of Mississippi. Willing to start a group if I can find other who are interested. Please contact me and let me know. Desperate for help. Email: [email protected]


----------



## Iced Soul

None close to me, unfortunately, but maybe I'll find one or start one if I could find members.


----------



## shyguy32

Social Anxiety Connection (Indianapolis, Indiana) I dont think this on is around anymore ive tried to contact them their website is down and no replies to emails some one should check it out and correct it.


----------



## shyguy32

If anyone in northern Indiana is wanting to get a group started email me at [email protected]


----------



## supercalaturk

None near me 
I'd start one if I could, but know nobody who'd attend.


----------



## Drew

supercalaturk said:


> None near me
> I'd start one if I could, but know nobody who'd attend.


Don't worry. There are going to be tools on SAS to make that easier to happen in the future.


----------



## odicepaul

*Support for us without local groups*

How about a chat group? Does anyone know anything about using this kind of technology to start a group?


----------



## sean7phil

*Free Telephone Groups for Those Who Are Not Near Local Groups*



solasum said:


> Spectacular. None near me.


For people not near a local social anxiety support group, Social Phobics Anonymous (also known as Social Anxiety Anonymous) provides free telephone conference call support groups. For information on groups times & access numbers go to: www.healsocialanxiety.com and scroll down

On the same website is a link to an article on how to successfully start a local (face to face) social anxiety support group.

Best, John


----------



## severus

Thanks, Drew!


----------



## conjectural

The only one in the same country as me has apparently been shut down.
Excellent.


----------



## jpmger

*Telephone Support Group (Call in from anywhere)*

Social Anxiety Anonymous (Free) Telephone Support Groups--

You can call in from anywhere to these phone groups-- http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

These are really good, I find them very helpful.


----------



## jpmger

conjectural said:


> The only one in the same country as me has apparently been shut down.
> Excellent.


You can call into Telephone Support Groups from any country with Skype (really cheap computer telephone).


----------



## jpmger

Sorry, I see the phone groups are already listed here (I didn't read the whole thread).


----------



## CountingSheep

Anybody in Norfolk UK want to start a group with me?


----------



## snappyfringes

Yeah it should be fine.


CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I could attend the one in Jacksonville, Florida but I notice it says it's a Christian group and well, I'm not Christian. Is that alright? Will there ever be one for all people, people who are religious and those who are not?? If there were one and people would attend, I most definitely would try to go.


----------



## Lorster1

How about in Maryland?


----------



## ethelonia

odicepaul said:


> How about a chat group? Does anyone know anything about using this kind of technology to start a group?


Good idea


----------



## Breathing Sludge

Nothing in Louisiana. What D:


----------



## lissa530

Drew said:


> Social Anxiety and Social Phobia Support Groups


Thank you for the info!


----------



## sherryrosemary

chrismic said:


> Looking for support groups in the state of Mississippi. Willing to start a group if I can find other who are interested. Please contact me and let me know. Desperate for help. Email: [email protected]


I am from South Alabama&#8230;what part of Mississippi are you from? You can contact me at [email protected] 
Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## wigglesbutts

Drew,

I noticed you're from Seattle, and being that you are the admin for a social anxiety forum do you know of any social anxiety groups in the seattle area or puget sound area? Also, do you run any groups (besides on here of course)? thanks!


----------



## cassandraobrero

is there any support group in the philippines? thanks!


----------



## aristole

*Something to consider if this fits you*

If you were brought up in a family where you were seen and not heard. There was shaming , maybe one or both parents addicted to drugs or alcohol. Or just plain family dysfunctioning. Check out Adult Children of Alcoholic (and dysfunctional families). Check out the "laundry list of symptoms" Anxiety disorders are often an outcome. This is true in my case as I have discovered that my dysfunctional family upbringing was the purscuer to acquiring a dibilatating case of SAD. If you live in a big city most likely you will find several ACOA groups. They could give you supports to compliment Social Anxiety Support group you may be involved in. My understanding is there are many causes of SAD and my suggestion here could apply to some of you. :mum


----------



## hitsh86

Hi all, Is there anyone Egypt-Cairo


----------



## mickymouse1389

Hi guys... I have any informations for anyone who have been living in sydney, Australia. There have a SAD Group Therapy in Macquarie University which will run on every Tuesday night, starting from August. I'm the one who is going to participate in that Therapy. But, the Group Therapy is still not enough member. Maybe you wanna join to that Group Therapy.

The fee is under $200 includes 3 individual sessions and 12 Group sessions. The Therapy will end up on Tuesday 27th November 2012.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact this person :

Ms. Alex Crawford
Research Assistant
Centre for Emotional Health
Department of Psychology, C3A 726 
Macquarie University NSW 2109

P 02 9850 8034
F 02 9850 8062
E [email protected]

Thanks for the attention..


----------



## Island guy

*None in hawaii*

Boo


----------



## ChrisChris

Any support groups in/around Joplin, MO? I've looked and looked, closest one online is St. Louis..


----------



## meye

*Anyone in Singapore?*

Any Social Anxiety and General Anxiety support groups in Singapore? I have joined SAMH and am looking for others as they only meet once a month.

Also, hoping there are people out there who would be interested in meeting up one on one in a public setting like a coffee shop, library or mall?

As depression is related to SAD I would not mind attending a depression support group in Singapore. Thanks!


----------



## StanfordCAMstudy

At Stanford University, we are starting another large treatment study for Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) that will run continuously from now until June of 2015. We are offering free treatment in the form of 12 weeks of group Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) or 12 weeks of group Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction (MBSR) to people with SAD. Eligible participants are expected to do behavioral and fMRI assessments pre and post treatment (8 hr. assessments) and commit to a year of follow-up contact (online questionnaires). Participants must be located in the Bay Area and must be willing to be randomly assigned to one treatment or another. Participants cannot select which treatment they would like to participate in.

The following are eligibility requirements: primary SAD, 21-55, right-handed, no current psychotropic medication, no schizophrenia, no bipolar disorder, no substance dependence, no claustrophobia, no metal in body, no more than 8 sessions of CBT for SAD, and no regular current meditation practice.

If you do not meet eligibility criteria but are still interested in receiving treatment for social anxiety, please email us for our list of referral resources throughout the Bay Area.

To screen people for social anxiety, the following 3 questions work very well. Have the person rate how much he/she has been bothered by the items below during the PAST WEEK on a scale of 0 to 4.
0=not at all bothered 1=a little bit bothered 2=somewhat bothered 3=very much bothered 4=extremely bothered

_____1. Being embarrassed or looking stupid are among my worst fears.
_____2. Fear of embarrassment causes me to avoid doing things or speaking to people.
_____3. I avoid activities in which I am the center of attention.

Scores of 6 or higher indicate probable social anxiety disorder.

If you or someone you know has SAD, please contact:
[email protected] to request an ID number to complete the online screener

For more information please visit our study website: http://caan.stanford.edu/current_research.html

Thank you!


----------



## meye

Please add my http://www.meetup.com/Social-anxiety-and-depression-support-group/ to your directory! Hoping to reach a braod audience of all ages.


----------



## meye

*Singapore Social anxiety, depression and introverts*

Please add my Singapore social anxiety group called:
*Singapore Social Anxiety, Depression & Introverts Social Group"*

...for introverts, social anxiety and depression sufferers on meetup.com site which usually reaches out to broad audience of all age groups (limited to adults).
*http://www.meetup.com/Social-anxiety-and-depression-support-group/*


----------



## meye

The newest one in Singapore for for adults (21+)

Please join if you are in S'pore  and help spread the word

http://www.meetup.com/Social-anxiety-and-depression-support-group/


----------



## thefourth

*I think this is a great idea*

This sounds funny to me I love the idea thinking about being in a room full of socially awkward people just like me:um I don't know about that. I like it when someone takes control and is a social butterfly and I can follow their lead.


----------



## CarissimaCarissa

Since there are no support groups in my area, I decided to make one. Please add this to the list for Columbus, Ohio. Thanks 

http://www.meetup.com/columbus-social-phobics-unite/

And the corresponding facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ColumbusSPU/


----------



## Slimworms

Are there any support groups in Palm Beach & St Lucie, FL?


----------



## jazzman

Are there any SA support groups in South(ern) Africa please?


----------



## Greenwick

I found this youth intervention thing in Charlottesville, VA.

http://wina.com/events/uva-social-anxiety-intervention-for-youth-ages-11-15-2013-09-30/


----------



## jupitermoon

*Help*

Does anyone know how I can find a group in Nashville, TN? [email protected]


----------



## Antechinus

*Support Group in Hobart, Tasmania*

I am thinking about setting up a support group in Hobart, as none exist as of yet. I have just started an eGroup on this site called 'Social Anxiety Support for Tasmanians'. I am hoping that eventually this will lead to actual meetups in the future.


----------



## thatsmyusername

awe man jus my luck,no groups in my state either


----------



## thatsmyusername

woah weird how the heck did I end up replying on another forumwhen I was replying tosome different.


----------



## kelvin0087

kl malaysia anyone?


----------



## ricardo

*Santa Ana Social Anxiety Support Group*

I have just created a new meetup group, and I would like for it to begin recruiting new members.

Let's build another community of support for those that need it!

http://www.meetup.com/Santa-Ana-Social-Anxiety-Support/


----------



## cm500

Are there any functioning support groups in Glasgow? The one listed has been abandoned. It's so discouraging when you feel there are no organisations or people in Scotland that care enough to set up a group for support and social interaction for people with anxiety. I know there are group therapy sessions and workshops you can go to but what about a group where you can just meet up, talk, do 'normal' activities like bowling, cinema etc, have fun, make friends. A group without pressure to talk about your problems or work on yourself - you can just do 'normal' stuff & not think about your problems for a little while, surrounded by people in similar situations so they know how you feel and are sympathetic. I get lonely


----------



## The Exodus

Where's York?

...

...great.


----------



## Marcyh

*Greenville, NC Social Club*

Hello, if you live in or near Greenville, NC you are invited to join a new meetup group called the Greenville Social Club for the Socially Awkward (SCSA).

I started this group because I have had social anxiety for all my life and I would like to socialize with other people to feel comfortable in social situations.

The Greenville SCSA is not a support group but a social group for social anxiety sufferers, introverts, and people who are shy who are between the ages of 25 - 45. We will be going on fun, casual group outing such as to the movies, dinner, and pottery painting. I encourage suggestions for group outings.

For more information, please go to http://www.meetup.com/Greenville-SCSA

Thank You,

Marcy


----------



## QuietLou

I would like to start / join a group but there isn't one in my area - Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## healsocialanxiety

Here is the new website-- http://www.socialanxietyanonymous.wordpress.com

It may or may not change to a somewhat better blog host in the near future in which case I will try to remember to post the new link here.

Otherwise, just search for "Social Anxiety Anonymous, Wordpress" and it should come right up, whether or not it moves


----------



## healsocialanxiety

For Social Anxiety Anonymous, that is.


----------



## blackjack32409

There are no groups in my area  Does anyone want to start a group in the Harrisburg, PA area?


----------



## cak

That sucks, there is nothing around where I live.


----------



## Cwalk

Does anyone know of a social support group or theropy group near Vancouver Canada?


----------



## Lifeafter30

It's mind blowing that I've got one not more than a stones throw away from me in White Plains. But it makes absolutely no difference to me. They won't accept Medicare or Medicaid or any insurance at all - cash only. It's only for the wealthy and there's plenty of wealth in all of Westchester and the surrounding area to fill up their group (s). Meanwhile I rot and languish everyday - and anytime I break down and am on my last leg psychologically speaking, I'm told to go to the nearest mental hospital so I can be locked up and drugged everyday until Medicare stops paying them.


----------



## Hillary2251

I live in Brooklyn, NY. I have gone to a couple AS Meet -up events, but the number of anticipated participants usually scares me off. I'd love to be a part of a small support group here in Brooklyn and IRL.


----------



## Joshuak

Looking for support group in columbus, of


----------



## Danny2016

*Support group meet up*

Hey there guys, is there anyone in the Yorkshire (south/west/north) area willing to meet up or chat online?


----------



## LostInTheCrowd

If I knew of one I would join today...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Any users currently situated in West Florida or Southern Alabama? I'm temporarily living in West Pensacola not too far away from Alabama, but I don't mind making a two-hour drive to Destin, Panama City, or Mobile occasionally to meet up. Anything to help my anxiety.


----------

